# Segíség kérése.



## Faresz01 (2009 Január 15)

Jó reggelt mkinek.Segítséget szeretnék kérni,hogy miképp lehetne munkát vállalni Kanadában.Előre is köszönöm......


----------



## b.p. (2009 Január 15)

Szia Faresz! Próbálj nézelődni 
ITT ÉS ITT

sok információt fogsz találni.


----------

